# Help in buying a 20'' monitor!



## himangshu (Feb 4, 2011)

*Urgent help needed in buying a 20'' monitor!*

Please suggest me the best 20'' LCD or LED monitor under 8k. I will mainly use this monitor for gaming and watching movies. DELL is not available at my place so, DELL is out of question. My preffered brands are BenQ, AOC and LG.
Plz reply some one its urgent. Plz plz plz!


----------



## Skud (Feb 5, 2011)

benq has 2 models at their website: GL2030 & GL2030AM. have no experience about these 2 models. u may search the web. or if u prefer samsung u can go for b2030. my friend has it and its really gud.


----------



## funkysourav (Feb 6, 2011)

i have the samsung B2030
try it out 
its better than the competition


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 6, 2011)

My vote to these within 8k -
Samsung B2030 20"
Benq G2220HD 21.5"

although u may be able to get Samsung B2230 21.5" @ 8.2k. Worth it IMO.


----------



## The_Man (Feb 6, 2011)

Funky and Jas are right.I feel that Samsung is the best.Don't go for CCFL back-lit LCD.Go for the LED back-lit LCD.It has much better colour reproduction and is much more energy efficient.I have used LG and BenQ in the past.They're not bad but Samsung is better.
Currently I use the Samsung Syncmaster BX2031 20" LED LCD.Cost me around 7K.I'm very happy with it.Try it out.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 6, 2011)

Samsung


----------



## LegendKiller (Feb 6, 2011)

how about lg monitors,are they good?


----------



## The_Man (Feb 7, 2011)

LG monitors are good. Especially the old CRT ones. But when it comes LCD and LED, I feel that Samsung is better.


----------



## Rohit1980 (Feb 9, 2011)

From which place did you get samsung BX2031? i have been trying to get BX2230 but haven't found it any shop in bangalore...


----------



## The_Man (Feb 9, 2011)

oh I bought it from Trivandrum,capital city of Kerala.I'm sure that you'll easily get it in Bangalore.I'm not very sure about BX2230 though.All these products initially arrive in your city.It's then shipped to the shops here.So if it's available here,it should be available there as well.


----------



## Rohit1980 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thx for the info. Can i know from where in Trivandrum or the shop name?
My friend is from Trivandrum, he can get it for me from there...


----------

